
U.S. attorney charges poker sites for operating Ponzi scheme - krishna2
http://money.cnn.com/2011/09/20/news/companies/poker_ponzi/index.htm
======
zealoushacker
This is the biggest nonsense ever. I don't know of _anyone_ who has _ever_
been denied withdrawals by Fulltilt, Pokerstars or any other poker sites. And
I am well connected within the poker world. I personally know some of the most
top-rated and winningest players in the world. I also know a bunch who are far
lowed in the rungs - myself included. Aside from cases I've heard about where
a player attempted to defraud another player on the site, or to defraud the
site itself, I've never heard of a case where the site withheld funds. This
posturing by the DOJ makes me furious.

It's as if the sites are being held to a double standard. Has anyone in the
poker community forgotten the absolutely illegal seizure of player funds? Has
anyone in the poker community forgotten that infamous event known as Black
Friday? I certainly have not. It's the DOJ that needs to be brought to court
for vast infringements on the rights of players and sites to conduct business
freely, based on their own risk assessments and their own decisions to do so.

